# Waking Up



## MS87

How do you say:

"I really loved waking up to you this morning"

in Brazilian Portuguese


----------



## GamblingCamel

MS87 said:


> How do you say:
> 
> "I really loved waking up to you this morning"
> 
> in Brazilian Portuguese



I'm guessing that the speaker is referring to his alarm clock, right?


----------



## MS87

No Gambling I want to say it to a person lol


----------



## GamblingCamel

MS87 said:


> No Gambling I want to say it to a person lol


I knew that. LOL. I had just come from the _thinking of you_ thread.  Romantic stuff.

_Especial é acordar com você perto de mim._

I'm not a PT speaker, however -- and there are many different ways to sweet talk.


----------



## MS87

you've caught on lol
thx for ur input

Any native speakers have a suggestion?


----------



## GamblingCamel

MS87 said:


> Any native speakers have a suggestion?



It's dinner time in Brazil.  They'll come on later.
Hey, if you want to send a song, type in PERTO DE MIM on youtube.


----------



## MS87

hahah thanks again Gambling


----------



## marta12

Em PT, dito por uma mulher

Adorava ter acordado contigo ao meu lado!


----------



## GamblingCamel

marta12 said:


> Em PT, dito por uma mulher
> 
> Adorava ter acordado contigo ao meu lado!


And why can't you say that to a man, my dear M.?

MS > In Brazilian PT, you'd say _com você_.  Right, Marta?

And thinking out to the future: _Amanhã quero acordar com você ao meu lado._


----------



## englishmania

MS87 said:


> How do you say:
> 
> "I really loved waking up to you this morning"
> 
> in Brazilian Portuguese



Adorei acordar ao teu lado esta manhã/hoje.
Adorei acordar e ver-te hoje de manhã.
EurPT

In BrPt perhaps something like: Adorei acordar do seu lado essa manhã.
Let's wait for Brazilians..


----------



## GOODVIEW

MS, you can say things like:

Adorei acordar agarradinho com você hoje
.................... juntinho de você .........
.................... coladinho em você.......
.................... abraçado com ........

Adorei acordar e te ver ao meu lado hoje
....................... te sentir do meu lado ....


----------



## GamblingCamel

englishmania said:


> Let's wait for Brazilians..



From Espírito Santo, Brazil



> Ninguém imagina como é bom acordar e a primeira visão ser o seu olhar, calmo, sincero...
> Ninguém imagina como é bom acordar com um beijo seu e um bom dia ao som da sua voz macia...
> Ninguém imagina o como é bom te amar, te ter e ter o seu amor...


----------



## GamblingCamel

MS87 said:


> How do you say: "I really loved waking up to you this morning?"





GOODVIEW said:


> Adorei acordar e te ver ao meu lado hoje



Simple. Subtle. Sweet.

Agarradinho. Juntinho. Colodinho.


----------



## Marzelo

GamblingCamel said:


> Agarradinho. Juntinho. Colodinho.




Nos exemplos citados por Goodview, as três palavras são sinôminas. Quanto aos links com as imagens postados por Camelo, a última imagem não é um bom exemplo (nada contra as personagens da foto). Por isso, segue um exemplo de coladinho.

Uma dica:
 Nesta situação evite substituir "_*adorei*_" por "_*gostei"*_, você pode acordar sozinho no dia seguinte. Para uma mulher exigente, só _*"gostar"*_ é pouco.

.


----------



## marta12

Não percebi a pergunta Gambling

Os homens, a grande maioria, pelo menos em Portugal não dizem «adoro». Este termo é léxico de mulheres.

...ou julgava que estava a dizer mal desses seres "maravilhosos" que dão pelo o nome de homens


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Nos exemplos citados por Goodview, as três palavras são sinôminas. Quanto aos links com as imagens postados por Camelo, a última imagem não é um bom exemplo (nada contra as personagens da foto). Por isso, segue um exemplo de coladinho.



Marzelo,
Nesse tipo de contexto, sinônimo é uma coisa que não existe. Cada um desses termos trará evocações diversas de pessoa para pessoa, provocando sensações e estímulos mais ou menos intensos, você não acha?

Com relação ao Gambler, acho que ele deveria ter mais cuidado com as imagens que posta em hora tão tardia, principalmente porque serão vistas por pessoas de coração sensível, que estão a discutir temas românticos, sujeitas a traumas quiçá irrecuperáveis quando confrontadas com realidades tão impactantes. Sugiro a você, Gambler, traduções pictóricas mais literais sobre os temas em questão! 

Coladinho:
Ele fez uma tradução livre do termo, certamente nos auspiciando uma noite de insônia!


----------



## GamblingCamel

_Good morning!_ MS

In case you didn't see Waking up (modified thread), Vanda, who's Brazilian, added: "Foi muito bom acordar para você esta manhã."


----------



## Vanda

As all the guys have already pointed there are zillion ways to say that. Any of them is a law.


----------

